# CDC - Personal Profile - PDA - NetBeans - EclipsME



## andy77 (18. Okt 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich befinde mich am Anfang eines Java-PDA-Projektes, so dass noch einige offene Fragen bestehen.


Fest steht, dass das Projekt auf dem CDC- Personal Profile basieren wird.


Da ich noch nicht abschließend entschieden habe, welche IDE ich verwenden möchte, interessieren mich eure Bewertungen der verschiedenen IDE.   ---  Mit welcher IDE arbeitet ihr?


Die IDE von NetBeans habe ich mir installiert und war verwundert, dass swing-Klassen angeboten werden. Bislang war ich der festen Überzeugung, dass nur awt-Klassen verwendbar sind.  --- Wer hat Erfahrungen mit NetBeans?


Wer hat Erfahrungen mit EclipsME?


Danke für eure Antworten.


Gruss

Andreas


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

In J2ME sind weder AWT, noch Swing-Klassen enthalten.

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel von Netbeans, aber das ist meine subjektive Meinung. Ich arbeite in allen Bereichen (J2SE, J2EE, J2ME) mit Eclipse bzw. mit IDE's, die auf Eclipse aufsetzen und bin deshalb auch recht überzeugt von dieser IDE.


----------



## Guest (19. Okt 2007)

@ Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch


In der Konfiguration CDC und dem Personal Profile sind zumindest awt-Klassen enthalten. Das ist nach meiner Meinung so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2007)

Und die da wären? Zufällig List und Canvas  ?


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Okt 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und die da wären? Zufällig List und Canvas  ?


Hobbit, CDC nicht CLDC 
das ist doch der neue Standard.

Ists chon ok, dass du AWT und Swing-Klassen siehst, soll so sein 
Ich finde Eclipse zwar auch schöner, aber zur Entwicklung mit J2ME nehme ich Netbeans da ich es besser finde als Eclipse ME, z.B. dass ich ein SE-Handy über Netbeans fernsteuern kann ist Klasse, oder die wirklich simple Einbindung der ganzen SDKs und des J2ME-Polish-Preprocessors

Edit: aber halte dich fern von dem GUI-Builder, da kommt nur "Mist" bei raus, selbst schreiben


----------



## The_S (22. Okt 2007)

ach verdammt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## andy77 (22. Okt 2007)

@ Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch
@ ice-breaker


Das CDC Personal Profile zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass viele Packete und Klassen aus der J2SE verfügbar sind. Demzufolge unterscheidet sich die PDA-Programmierung wesentlich von der CLDC-Programmierung für Handy.




Ich habe einen weiteren Thread "Konfiguration EclipseME für CDC Personal Profile" eröffnet, leider bislang ohne Resonanz.

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir in dieser Sache weiterhelfen könntet. Über das Wochenende habe ich kaum Fortschritte erzielt.

Danke!

andy


----------



## ice-breaker (22. Okt 2007)

öhm da CDC auch von den ersten handys unterstützt wird gibt es da keinen unterschied  :roll: 
Probleme bei der Installierung? Also beim Netbeans Mobility Pack for CDC ist doch wirklich eine ausführliche Erklärung, hast du die denn überhaupt mal gelesen ?


----------



## andy77 (22. Okt 2007)

@ ice-breaker

das war mir unbekannt, dass bereits die ersten handys CDC unterstützen.

Nein, die Installation von Netbeans Mobility Pack for CDC verlief problem los. Ein Kumpel, der ebenfalls an dem Projekt teilnimmt, hatte einen Netbeans-Quellcode auf sein PDA gespielt, aber es funktionierte nicht. 

Eines versteh ich bei Netbeans nicht, warum werden swing-Klassen angeboten? Das CDC Personal-Profile umfasst doch die swing-Klassen nicht. Dann hat mein Kumpel nur awt-Klassen verwendet und dennoch funktionierte es nicht.


Grundsätzlich würde ich lieber mit Eclipse arbeiten, weil ich mit dieser IDE vertraut bin. Aber wie kann ich ein CDC-jar-file importieren .. oder sonst etwas machen, damit nur die erlaubten Klassen auch tatsächlich verfügbar sein.


Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## ice-breaker (23. Okt 2007)

Was besagt die Fehlermeldung auf dem PDA?
CDC unterstützt sowohl Swing als auch AWT-Klassen


----------

